# Maple Leaves



## AnthonyC (Aug 30, 2011)

Has any tried to feed their Sulcatas maple leaves (Maple - Acer saccharum)?? I was looking on a site that had them on a list of foods they can eat. This is the site I was browsing. 

http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm


----------



## ascott (Aug 30, 2011)

Hi Anthony ....so Acer saccharum aka sugar maple is ok for tort...I would use it only as part of their diet 1 or 2 times a week  

It is great source for maple syrup...as well as New York State Tree


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 30, 2011)

I have never tired the maple leaves, we have 2 small japanse maples in pots but they are small and we dont want to feed anything off of it...


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 30, 2011)

For some reason I doubt if my babies will touch it anyway being as they won't even nibble on grape leaves or hibiscus. Maybe when they grow a bit. It's kind of moot point anyway b/c whatever Irene didn't blow off the trees are going to be dropping relatively soon anyway.


----------



## ascott (Aug 30, 2011)

Acer palatum, japanese maple....while I have never eaten from this maple I have been told that the leaves are even better than sugar maple tree.....the Japanese maple happens to be one of my fav trees....garnet japanese maple. However, I live in a wind tunnel area and add the 100+ degrees with the wind....equals near instant death....so I have a part in my yard that I am working on to plant natural wind breaks and some shade and one day I will seek out a specimen quality japanese maple......

I don't blame you for wanting to guard your two little maples [/code][/php]


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 30, 2011)

ascott said:


> Acer palatum, japanese maple....while I have never eaten from this maple I have been told that the leaves are even better than sugar maple tree.....the Japanese maple happens to be one of my fav trees....garnet japanese maple. However, I live in a wind tunnel area and add the 100+ degrees with the wind....equals near instant death....so I have a part in my yard that I am working on to plant natural wind breaks and some shade and one day I will seek out a specimen quality japanese maple......
> 
> I don't blame you for wanting to guard your two little maples [/code][/php]



We have a Japanese botanical garden that we visit in Fort Worth and they have huge Maple tree's and one day we hope our little one will become huge ones like they have, they will provide great shade also...

I hope you can solve the wind tunnel issues, the leaves on the Japanese are very nice on a huge tree...


----------



## ascott (Aug 30, 2011)

Anthony....you can collect them green....then collect them as they get their beautifulfall colors....I bet if you cut them up and slip em in and they will get a taste for them...and when they are the fall colors that may spark a different reaction...


----------



## GBtortoises (Aug 30, 2011)

My tortoises will rarely show any interest in tree leaves until they're a few days old, drying up and starting to become brittle. Then they start chowing down on them. Sugar Maple is one that will usually eat.


----------



## AnthonyC (Aug 30, 2011)

Thanks for the advice. I'm gonna give them both a try!


----------

